# Turning wood in Tucson, AZ



## DelBoy (Dec 11, 2016)

I'll be in Tucson in two weeks visiting my inlaws. While I'm there I'll hit this great mesquite lumber yard in Wisdom, but all of their pieces are slabs for furniture. It makes great plates, shallow bowls or could be used for segmented stuff.

I wan't to know if there are other sources for turning wood near Tucson (aside from Woodcrafters). I'm especially interested in a couple of chunks of iron wood.

Thanks!

Derek


----------



## Tony (Dec 11, 2016)

@barry richardson might know some places.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 11, 2016)

Well I know some places around Phoenix, But sounds like I will be out of town about the time your visiting. Finding larger DIW chunks is kinda hit or miss. Most people, when they get bigger chunks, cut them up in smaller chunks cause you can get more money for it that way... best bet might be to touch base with the AAW chapter down there.... if they have one...


----------



## DelBoy (Dec 11, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Well I know some places around Phoenix, But sounds like I will be out of town about the time your visiting. Finding larger DIW chunks is kinda hit or miss. Most people, when they get bigger chunks, cut them up in smaller chunks cause you can get more money for it that way... best bet might be to touch base with the AAW chapter down there.... if they have one...



Good idea on looking up a AAW chapter. There is a community center in Green Valley that has a wood shop. I can check there, too.

Thanks!

Derek


----------



## Az Turnings (Dec 11, 2016)

Yeah right now I know the woodcraft has a log that's only about 6" across and 12-18" long. It's hard to come by large sizes of ironwood


----------

